

Is there a web app to edit CSS on any website, and share the result? - benvanderbeek

E.g. If I wanted to show someone an idea I had for tweaking the NYTimes.com layout, I would go to this web app, put in the the URL http://www.nytimes.com, have a textarea where I could override the CSS, and then send a preview link to someone that loads the NY Times home page with my CSS modifications?
======
Andrenid
Not that i've seen, but i've wanted exactly this before, especially to show
clients possible tweaks to a site.

------
ggordan
Have a look at CSSEdit. I've never actually used it, but I think it fits your
description.

<http://macrabbit.com/cssedit/>

Edit: Not sure about sharing results though

~~~
benvanderbeek
I'm a PC. :(

Chrome is so decent at modifying CSS & previewing the changes, seems like
there could be a (simple?) extension that would track changes you make and
give you a shareable preview link. Right? Are there other complexities I'm
missing?

------
x03
Do you have a contact email? I can show you a quick preview of something I
have...it's very rudimentary, but it works.

~~~
benvanderbeek
Added my email's to my profile. Thanks for willingness to share!

